# 1/4 turn angle valve problems?



## PeckPlumbing

Anyone running into trouble with 1/4 Turn 'ball valve' style angle valves?? I have seen multiple brands not shutting off all the way or being REALLY hard to turn. This is maybe 4-8 years old. Now, we do have hard water in the area.... but this is with watts, legend, and keeny valves. 

We may be switching back to washer style valves. At least they are servicable!


----------



## Radium

They are all prone to not seal. I carry 3/8 x 3/8 supplies to cross until i hook it up to the sink. Its not worth switching them out because my wholesaler doesn't want them back.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Radium said:


> They are all prone to not seal. I carry 3/8 x 3/8 supplies to cross until i hook it up to the sink. Its not worth switching them out because my wholesaler doesn't want them back.


 You mean they don't want to hassle with warranty issues? Sounds like some places around here. Most of the valve companies have a sketchy warranty anyways, they always include 'at our discretion', so in otherwards 'if we feel like it'.

I flat out don't want to put valves in today, selling someone on 'these new 1/4 turn valves are great'', only to come back in a few years with those same valves not working.


----------



## Redwood

PeckPlumbing said:


> Anyone running into trouble with 1/4 Turn 'ball valve' style angle valves?? I have seen multiple brands not shutting off all the way or being REALLY hard to turn. This is maybe 4-8 years old. Now, we do have hard water in the area.... but this is with watts, legend, and keeny valves.
> 
> We may be switching back to washer style valves. At least they are servicable!


I've used BrassCraft and Dahl...
Haven't noticed any problems....


----------



## trick1

When Watts first released these, I had nothing but problems, must have changed out 25 of them on my own dime. 

I'll agree that I've NEVER had an issue with Dahl...great product!!


----------



## GREENPLUM

i use watts, nibco, and brasscraft and have installed both multi-turn and 1/4 turn. I like multi-turn on old galvy water supply pipes. New stuff gets 1/4 turn.


----------



## Protech

Never had any problems with mine. I use legend 1/4 turn stops. Haven't had any problems. I've prolly installed several thousand of them and not had a single warranty claim.


----------



## Optimus Primer

I've seen a maybe 4 or 5 brasscraft 1/4 turn not shut off. Got to realize all it takes is a small defect in the ball to make leak. I'm sure that happens when the balls are being made and dropping into the big bin at the factory


----------



## PeckPlumbing

GREENPLUM said:


> i use watts, nibco, and brasscraft and have installed both multi-turn and 1/4 turn. I like multi-turn on old galvy water supply pipes. New stuff gets 1/4 turn.


About half of the homes here are galv. I just ordered some wb full turn stops just to try them. 

Thanks to everyone who put in some sense (cents :thumbup: ) . I just wonder how many actually go back several years later and operate the valves.



Have a good weekend.


----------



## Master Mark

*want some legends anyone??*

I try to use only brass craft under the sinks never a problem.
Nibco on the water heater installs..

the* Legend valves* and ball valvesare nothing but junk...
I have had them start leaking around the screwed together joint right after soldering them that really pisses me off to have to tear it all out and do it again....

and after only a few years if you touch one you run the risk of it leaking at the handle..:furious:

this is the case for both 3/4 and 1/2 I got a box of a dozen I need to return


----------



## plbgbiz

Although some may be better than others, the conditions and lack of use probably affect supply stops more than anything. How many years does an angle stop sit untouched before the faucet needs replaced again? Asking an awful lot from that little thing aren't we?


----------



## Plumberman

I install Brass Crafts and I have never had a problem, I will install a 1/4 turn valve long before a full turn in service.

We have to roll with the punches on the new construction side. 

Problem I run into down here is a valve that has been sitting open for a long period of time, if it's locked up I'm finding the valves up in the ceiling and changing them out to 1/4 turns.

I know I'm fixing to get hosed for saying this but at a local hospital in town they have a lot of old 3/8" stops on 3/8" nipples, every chase in the old part of the hospital have valves located in the basement. Problem with that is they are difficult to get to and the maintenance staff hates bringing the water down. Me and a co worker have mastered the art of doing them live. A shop vac and a little testicle fortitude goes a long way.... Lol


----------



## Redwood

Plumberman said:


> I know I'm fixing to get hosed for saying this but at a local hospital in town they have a lot of old 3/8" stops on 3/8" nipples, every chase in the old part of the hospital have valves located in the basement. Problem with that is they are difficult to get to and the maintenance staff hates bringing the water down. Me and a co worker have mastered the art of doing them live. A shop vac and a little testicle fortitude goes a long way.... Lol


*Damn! You Da Man!*










That's some fortitude right there!


----------



## Widdershins

Plumberman said:


> A shop vac and a little testicle fortitude goes a long way.... Lol


 My Insurance Agent would shiot green nickles if I ever pulled a stunt like that.


----------



## Protech

Meh, not that big a deal. I have done worse.


----------



## Plumberman

We haven't done it in a couple of years, and usually just wait until we have a water shut down to change them out. Which usually happens quite often. 

But your right, too many variables could go wrong, mainly the nipple breaking off in the wall or threads breaking off inside of stop. Ball game over then. If the nipple is ate up, it's a no go.


----------



## RW Plumbing

I've had to change out stuff under pressure before when valves only held 1/2 way. It's a real pain but that's what makes propress so great. Get your portaban, have a propress valve and cut slam and press. I would never try it on galvanized though way too much stuff can go wrong. I've also changed out plenty of gascocks hot swapped. I would never do that on 2lb gas but not too big of a deal on 6" WC


----------



## RealLivePlumber

RW Plumbing said:


> I've had to change out stuff under pressure before when valves only held 1/2 way. It's a real pain but that's what makes propress so great. Get your portaban, have a propress valve and cut slam and press. I would never try it on galvanized though way too much stuff can go wrong. I've also changed out plenty of gascocks hot swapped. I would never do that on 2lb gas but not too big of a deal on 6" WC


Till you drop the valve, and it rolls under the dryer.

And your helper is leaning against some scaffolding somewhere, sucking up the breeze,'and wont answer the radio.......

And you're on a ladder.......


----------



## Plumberman

RealLivePlumber said:


> Till you drop the valve, and it rolls under the dryer.
> 
> And your helper is leaning against some scaffolding somewhere, sucking up the breeze,'and wont answer the radio.......
> 
> And you're on a ladder.......


Yeah, that's a bad day...


----------



## RW Plumbing

RealLivePlumber said:


> Till you drop the valve, and it rolls under the dryer.
> 
> And your helper is leaning against some scaffolding somewhere, sucking up the breeze,'and wont answer the radio.......
> 
> And you're on a ladder.......


Oh common now, my helper is in the truck. "looking for a fitting" also known as taking a smoke break....


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, watts valves were what we used several years back, they have been problems.

Here's the thing. Maybe it is asking a lot from a valve, however when some homeowner buys a POS glacier bay faucet, I usually change the shutoff valves *assuming ill be back in a couple years to change the faucet again because its a pos* ;-) 

Some of you got the nerve changing valves hot.. Id never be that brave!!  Nice skills!!

Im going to install some full turn valves tomorrow, I just like the fact that they are in fact servicable down the road.. just like the old brass crafts, pop on a new washer and lube the stem.. good as new (almost).


----------



## Plumberman

PeckPlumbing said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yes, watts valves were what we used several years back, they have been problems.
> 
> Here's the thing. Maybe it is asking a lot from a valve, however when some homeowner buys a POS glacier bay faucet, I usually change the shutoff valves *assuming ill be back in a couple years to change the faucet again because its a pos* ;-)
> 
> Some of you got the nerve changing valves hot.. Id never be that brave!!  Nice skills!!
> 
> Im going to install some full turn valves tomorrow, I just like the fact that they are in fact servicable down the road.. just like the old brass crafts, pop on a new washer and lube the stem.. good as new (almost).


It's only on 3/8" threaded nipples. I wouldn't attempt it any other way....

On second thought I would consider it on 1/2 male adapter but I rarely run across them under lavs.


----------



## Widdershins

PeckPlumbing said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yes, watts valves were what we used several years back, they have been problems.
> 
> Here's the thing. Maybe it is asking a lot from a valve, however when some homeowner buys a POS glacier bay faucet, I usually change the shutoff valves *assuming ill be back in a couple years to change the faucet again because its a pos* ;-)
> 
> Some of you got the nerve changing valves hot.. Id never be that brave!!  Nice skills!!
> 
> Im going to install some full turn valves tomorrow, I just like the fact that they are in fact servicable down the road.. just like the old brass crafts, pop on a new washer and lube the stem.. good as new (almost).



Do you have a Consolidated Supply on your side of the Pass?

I've had pretty good luck with the 'AquaFlo' brand of angle stops.


----------



## PeckPlumbing

Widdershins said:


> Do you have a Consolidated Supply on your side of the Pass?
> 
> I've had pretty good luck with the 'AquaFlo' brand of angle stops.


Yes we do, we don't buy from them though. Maybe ill pick up a couple just to see 

I should do a you tube review of all the different brands, sounds fun to me for some reason.


----------

